# How do I teach my rats to use their ball?



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

I am a proud new owner of two beautiful rats, Daisy and Dot. Neither of them know how to use their ball that I bought for them to walk around in. I don't mind letting them run around the house free range, but during the day when my kids are running in and out I don't want my ratties to get out and get lost, or hurt. I was wondering if there was a way to teach them to use their ball.

Thank you...


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Some rats just will not use a ball.

Are you having problems getting them in the ball or are they just sitting there once they are in it?


----------



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

They are just sitting there. Daisy will sniff around, but when the ball moves she freezes. and Dot just sits there till you take her out.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

It sounds like they really don't like it

You could try tempting them to move for treats, see if that works.

I had a rat ball once and in the end I put it on ebay because my rats just would not use it. They just sat there and pooed and peed and tried to get out.


----------



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

lmao... 

That sounds like my rats...

I've tried the treats, they don't work... 

Thank you.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Rats hate those things. And it sucks, because every rat owner usually thinks that they have to buy one, and the big rat-sized ones are like $17 and it's money wasted.

The way it was explained to me is that rats have very poor eyesight, so they use their nose, hearing and whiskers to navigate. Put them a plastic ball, and they lose the majority of those senses and are essentially "blind". So they get scared and freeze up.

What you can do is take the lid off and zip-tie it to the inside of your cage. My rats love to sleep in theirs.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

xampx said:


> It sounds like they really don't like it
> 
> You could try tempting them to move for treats, see if that works.
> 
> I had a rat ball once and in the end I put it on ebay because my *rats just would not use it. They just sat there and pooed and peed* and tried to get out.


That's what happened with us.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> My rats love to sleep in theirs.


Mine too. Of all the hidey houses I have bought or made for them, they love that ugly, old, orange hamster ball the best. :lol: 

Maybe you should consider a wheel instead? My two wheel runners get a fair amount of exercise on theirs. Just make sure to get the larger size, 11-12â€ diameter. 

As for free range (which I think is the best exercise of all) a bathroom works well. Fewer things to chew up and hide in. Perhaps you could hang a sign on the door to remind the kids to be more careful when the rats are out? If thatâ€™s not an option, I know Martinâ€™s cages sells a play pen, or you could try your hand at a homemade one.


----------



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you, I'll try that with the ball... I'll see about the play pen too.

I have a wheel but they seem not to like it either. They hide their toys in it. 

For the most part during the day they like to sit in the cage and chatter to each other, but at night all they want to do is explore, I have to laugh at my husband, he forgets about them being out and when they come to sniff toes, he jumps...

Thank you all for the suggestions though...


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

My girl Koi loves the ball, she uses it almost everynight and walks around in it for 15-20 minutes she is good a steering the ball too.-- I used to have her old one in the cage but it was a nuiscance


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The ball interferes with a rat's sense of smell and touch and they can't see well anyway... it usually scares them silly, and often poo-less.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its also not good for their back. The balls were made for hamsters in the beginning, because hamsters are low slung with flexible spines that mold to the ball's curve as they run.
A rat has an arched spine so when the try to move in the ball they are constantly reaching upwards and unlike a running wheel cannot get off until you take them out. 

Balls make great beds and thats about it.


----------



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

I quit using the balls, I've got one of them in the bottom of their cage and they both cuddle up in it... I think i'll save the other one for a replacement if needed. 

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

For a rat a ball is the same as being locked up in a small, round, glass fish tank. It's more for people's enjoyment than for rats. It completely doesn't make sense to use it for an inquisitive animal like a rat who needs to smell, feel and explore their surroundings.
I am also worried that small children are tempted to kick it around


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember I got a big one for Lilly When I first got her. I gave up on the second try. It's gross even with Hamsters. Even tho hamsters usually use theirs, they always come out covered in their own poo and pee. Blech. Good idea about zip ties. I never thought to use my ball that way. I wonder if I even still have it. I should clean it out. It seems that with the exception of the plastic igloo everything else I give my rats they tare up. lol I got one of those Octopus things. cost my $24.00 plus tax. Lilly has ripped that thing to shreds. Foam lining all over her cage. The thing collapsed because nothing is holding it in it's shape anymore lol


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

you can also corner off a room with old cardboard boxes, just unfold the boxes so you have a long wall, cut sides off if needed and tape together, its a great inexpensive playpen that can be replaced easily.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

RatsR4Life said:


> you can also corner off a room with old cardboard boxes, just unfold the boxes so you have a long wall, cut sides off if needed and tape together, its a great inexpensive playpen that can be replaced easily.


True there is always a chance the rat(s) can chew through eventually tho. So keep close watch on them.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Or like mine, jump over.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

AlxBlack17 said:


> Or like mine, jump over.


haha I know what you mean. I totally underestimated my rats jumping abilities.


----------



## amulaya (Apr 20, 2008)

AceYourFace said:


> AlxBlack17 said:
> 
> 
> > Or like mine, jump over.
> ...


Me too...


----------

